# March 30 is World Apitherapy Day



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

March 30 is celebrated as World Apitherapy Day. Apitherapy is so much more than just the medicinal use of bee venom. It includes the consumption of raw honey, bee pollen, propolis, royal jelly and even brood larvae, as well as the topical use of some of those products of the bee hive.

I have an apitherapy page that will give you more details on each if you are interested. The page also contains a link to the facebook group that I run. Hyperlinks on the page give you access to in depth articles with scientific references. I also have a powerpoint presentation there if you click on the white beehive on that page.

http://www.hamptonroadsbeekeepers.org/apitherapy.html








(don't click on this photo for the presentation, but rather the one on the webpage that looks like this)


----------

